# My first pack of cigars (Cohiba Siglo II)



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

My friend came back from Cuba (he goes once a year) and I got this 5pk of Siglo II's from him. I haven't tried one yet, but they smell great!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

They look so good! Enjoy them!! How did you get to post a pic on your first post??


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to say my Brother but..............
(and I am not joking around)
They are fakes.
Siglo II's are Petite Coronas
Those look to me like they are petite Torpedos.
and
The bands are a pretty crappy reproduction.
Look int oit a bit more but they are definately FAKES


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sorry to say my Brother but..............
> (and I am not joking around)
> They are fakes.
> Siglo II's are Petite Coronas
> ...


I wasn't sure about them either, as from what I heard about how they were obtained, it all seemed very 'shady'.

I just noticed when I was taking the pictures that some of the bands were faded, others weren't. And I'm guessing that true premium stogies all have nice colourful bands on them....

GRRR what a disappointment. And there's no way I'm spending $150 or whatever it costs to buy them up here.

Although I'm not that dismayed.. they were cheap (I think), and they smell great.. not like the cheap cigarette type shredded leaf you get in cheap-e sticks.

And I'm more than grateful to both of the people who made it possible to get them to me, so all is still well in my world


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Live and learn and we've all been there. Some lessons are harder than others but bet you wont make this mistake again.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Those bands are brutal.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

KINGLISH said:


> They look so good! Enjoy them!! How did you get to post a pic on your first post??


'Was my 2nd post (I think the post counter isn't updated immediately.. probably every 60mins or so)



Cigary said:


> Live and learn and we've all been there. Some lessons are harder than others but bet you wont make this mistake again.


Thanks, I don't feel so bad now  I guess it's time to get my rookie mistakes out of the way while I'm still a rookie. For premiums I think I'll stick to stores now (although I hope these ones still taste nice). If I was allowed to bring more than just 2 boxes of 25ct back into Canada it might even be worth a trip down there in cheap season (middle of summer), heh.

I see now what the Siglo II's really look like: (oops, sorry, can't post links)


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sorry to say my Brother but..............
> (and I am not joking around)
> They are fakes.
> Siglo II's are Petite Coronas
> ...


Sorry Bro, I have to agree, there are fakes!! Big time.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If they came outta Cuba perhaps they are cuban cigars.
Take the bands off and call them "custom Rolls"

Also, if you are one of the daring. try and smoke one. They may not be that bad, just not Sig II's nor Cohibas.

It's all how you look at it.
Plus it was only a five pack. Right now I believe a cab of 25 is selling for $168 approx.
Which is still not a BAD price. I have seen them cheaper but not much.

Try it, you might like it. hahahahaha

B


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> If they came outta Cuba perhaps they are cuban cigars.
> Take the bands off and call them "custom Rolls"
> 
> Also, if you are one of the daring. try and smoke one. They may not be that bad, just not Sig II's nor Cohibas.
> ...


Anon what do you have to lose? give one a shot Bro!:smoke2:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Anon what do you have to lose? give one a shot Bro!:smoke2:


Oh I will. Just waiting for a window of down-time to relax and do it


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL, I didn't think they came in 5 packs either.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

They do come in 5 packs.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Bummer, but you never know, they might be decent smokes, they came from Cuba so its Cuban tobacco. I'd dissect one before smoking any of them though. Makes sure there's no nasty stuff jammed in there.

How do these guys not even bother to match the name on the box with a known vitola? Maybe they're too busy making and selling fakes to even care ...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I see many beat me to it--sorry for your loss or who knows maybe a gain--check em and let us know!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Turns out they are "Cohiba piramides" that were in a box (25) of their own, then put in that smaller (5) siglo ii box for me. 

Anyway way you wrap it, I'm happy with them either way.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Regardless if they were put in different packaging they are still fakes. Like others have said, since they came from Cuba they will be Cuban tobacco. I would definitely dissect one first though since fakes have been known to contain some things that you definitely do not want to smoke.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

madurolover said:


> Regardless if they were put in different packaging they are still fakes. Like others have said, since they came from Cuba they will be Cuban tobacco. I would definitely dissect one first though since fakes have been known to contain some things that you definitely do not want to smoke.


Why are they fakes? Putting one cigar in another's container does not make it a fake. ( ? )


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

z0diac said:


> Why are they fakes? Putting one cigar in another's container does not make it a fake. ( ? )


Certainly not but the bands that are on them says they are unquestionably fake.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Cohiba Pirámides are 52 x 6.1"


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Cohiba Pirámides are 52 x 6.1"


Aaah.. yes these are 5". Concerning the bands (in previous post), there is some information I have about those that I can't go into detail about.. The situation on how these cigars came to be, from factory floor to buyer's hands, is a little.. umm, how shall we say.... "unorthodox" (?) I'm told some of the packaging may not have been up to 'regular' standard, the sticks have been stored since last year (although that shouldn't cause any band fading, I agree), etc... but I have been assured these are real Cohibas. I guess the only way to tell would be to go into a store here and buy a real Cohiba at $20-30, then compare. But like I said, I'm not picky either way. They were given to me as a nicety and I accept them as such.

'Will post review of them when I get a chance to burn one. Hopefully Friday evening.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

z0diac said:


> Aaah.. yes these are 5". Concerning the bands (in previous post), there is some information I have about those that I can't go into detail about.. The situation on how these cigars came to be, from factory floor to buyer's hands, is a little.. umm, how shall we say.... "unorthodox" (?) I'm told some of the packaging may not have been up to 'regular' standard, the sticks have been stored since last year (although that shouldn't cause any band fading, I agree), etc... but I have been assured these are real Cohibas. I guess the only way to tell would be to go into a store here and buy a real Cohiba at $20-30, then compare. But like I said, I'm not picky either way. They were given to me as a nicety and I accept them as such.
> 
> 'Will post review of them when I get a chance to burn one. Hopefully Friday evening.


If it is 5'' then it is not a real Cohiba. However, like others said, it may still be a great cigar. One thing you will learn quickly when dealing with Cuban cigars is that EVERYBODY has a story, a connection, a cousin, ect. and they are generally all bull shit.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah sorry brother, there is no way those are real. You will be lucky if there is real tabacco inside.

At least the box looks real.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I know this is a dated thread but i thought i might be able to help z0diac out, Check out this link: Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not very familiar with the Singlo.. But Cohibas in general I am.. I noticed the bands at different points on the cigars right away... But what stuck out in my head is the bands them selves... Above the word cohiba some of the bands have 2 rows of squares, and some have 3... A true Cohiba should have 3 rows.. and all bands should be identical...

Go check out the CA counterfeit gallery..

Edit: guess I should of read the whole thread before posting... Just saw the post before mine.. lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I'm not very familiar with the Singlo.. But Cohibas in general I am.. I noticed the bands at different points on the cigars right away... But what stuck out in my head is the bands them selves... Above the word cohiba some of the bands have 2 rows of squares, and some have 3... A true Cohiba should have 3 rows.. and all bands should be identical...
> 
> Go check out the CA counterfeit gallery..
> 
> Edit: guess I should of read the whole thread before posting... Just saw the post before mine.. lol


Not all of this is true. Cuba is known for their discrepancies with production. The thing that stuck out to me was that these 5 packs come with each cigar in an individual box. regardless I'm sure the OP would have preferred this buried. maybe someone will benefit from this though1


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

im confused why it is hard to get cuban cigars in cuba.. shouldnt you be able to just pick them up somewhere without having to worry about if they are real? seems like being worried that your ford is not a real ford in the US...

doesnt seem like you would need an "inside connection" or something like that to get a real kohiba in cuba... but then again i could be wrong.

just a little confused.

rb


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> im confused why it is hard to get cuban cigars in cuba.. shouldnt you be able to just pick them up somewhere without having to worry about if they are real? seems like being worried that your ford is not a real ford in the US...
> 
> doesnt seem like you would need an "inside connection" or something like that to get a real kohiba in cuba... but then again i could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Well I can't really go into it here. But counterfeiting is everywhere. What else is there in cuba to counterfeit?


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Well I can't really go into it here. But counterfeiting is everywhere. What else is there in cuba to counterfeit?


Mojitos? Maybe a few little sprigs of maple cut into the shape of mint will fool tourists. I hear maple is a lot cheaper than mint.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Although pre 2003 Cohibas had two dots above the name.



KcJason1 said:


> I'm not very familiar with the Singlo.. But Cohibas in general I am.. I noticed the bands at different points on the cigars right away... But what stuck out in my head is the bands them selves... Above the word cohiba some of the bands have 2 rows of squares, and some have 3... A true Cohiba should have 3 rows.. and all bands should be identical...
> 
> Go check out the CA counterfeit gallery..
> 
> Edit: guess I should of read the whole thread before posting... Just saw the post before mine.. lol


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Well I can't really go into it here. But counterfeiting is everywhere. What else is there in cuba to counterfeit?


My apologies, i forgot which forum we were in.

regards
rb


----------

